# Saltwater Experience 2009



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good shots Sam. I was wondering what you've been up to. Havent seen you around.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool stuff Sam, nothing like being pampered and doing what you love to do.  

Are you using a housing for you SLR gear or did you invest in Nikonos gear or?


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> cool stuff Sam, nothing like being pampered and doing what you love to do.
> 
> Are you using a housing for you SLR gear or did you invest in Nikonos gear or?


Aaron.. yeah man I've been all over the place here in Oct. Just haven't had time to participate much lately. 


I picked up the Ikelite housing for my D300. Underwater is a whole new ball game I came to find out. It's much tougher to get a good image... water clarity, viewfinder, depth.. light.. all kinds of obstacles... love it though


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW... simply WOW! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > cool stuff Sam, nothing like being pampered and doing what you love to do.
> >
> > Are you using a housing for you SLR gear or did you invest in Nikonos gear or?
> 
> ...


yeah, back in the early 80's during my scuba heyday, a diving and fishing buddy of mine was getting into underwater photography. He had one of the Nikons 35mm outfits, I forget the model but it was one of the little orange ones with little adjustment thingy's sticking out of it. Anyway, I used to help him by holding strobes and stuff while he was trying to photo tropical fish and what not. I remember it took like a whole roll of film to get maybe one shot that was worth keeping. Un believable amount of experimentation between the focus sharpness, proper exposure and lighting and of course non-stop moving subjects. Every time I see a good underwater photo I think back to those days. Like everything else I'm sure the gear is better now, but talk about another level of dedication to get good photos. You really have to be persistent and driven to master that stuff. Super cool when you get a nice shot though. Good luck with all that, looking forward to more.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow Sam...what an "experience"! [smiley=bravo.gif]

SE is my favorite fishing show, without question, so there is definitely some envy here. Fantastic photography as always, and thanks for the sneak peak! [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Wow Sam...what an "experience"!  [smiley=bravo.gif]
> 
> SE is my favorite fishing show, without question, so there is definitely some envy here. Fantastic photography as always, and thanks for the sneak peak!  [smiley=y-10.gif]



Then you'll love this one.. 

Top secret info.. the SWE guys is producing a new show for 2009 called "Tailwalker" it's SWE style but for offshore. I've been on a couple of the shoots..it's pretty cool.

Jan 2009 will it be debut on Versus. .. Yellowfin and Simrad is main sponsor so.. they fish all out of a 36' Yellowfin.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Those are some of the finest pics I've ever seen on this or any other site. Congrats. I especially liked the one that showed little kids in awe of the one that got away, and best of all the one with dinner in the skillet.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Sam. It goes without saying that your pics and stories are always something to behold. This time, however, you've outdone even yourself. GREAT shots(!) and great photo narrative. I felt like I was there.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Inspiring stuff. If it wasn't 48F and blowing 20, I'd go out fishing right now.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I love Hawks Cay and the area around there. What can be said about your shots they are great.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Wow Sam...what an "experience"!  [smiley=bravo.gif]
> >
> > SE is my favorite fishing show, without question, so there is definitely some envy here. Fantastic photography as always, and thanks for the sneak peak!  [smiley=y-10.gif]
> 
> ...


I heard about Tailwalker before, and I'm looking forward to seeing how I like the first couple episodes. I have to admit though, I'm not an offshore fan, and 9 times out of 10 I avoid watching the other inshore fishing shows when they venture into deep water. However, I have stuck it out through SE's few offshore episodes because Rich and Tom make it watchable, so I'm hoping it'll hold my interest.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Hands down, some of the best pics I can remember seeing anywhere!

Keep up the great work, I love to see your pics. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow Sam! Unbelievable 

Best regards
Bob


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

What else can I say that hasn't already been said. Aboslutely gorgeous! Thank you for taking the time to share the story and those images with the rest of us.


----------

